# What is this all about?



## Jebartelt (Aug 16, 2013)

Did a service call and saw this on the way out.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks kind of like an old radio outlet


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

bkmichael65 said:


> Looks kind of like an old radio outlet


Rap your antenna wires on those knobs.


----------



## Jebartelt (Aug 16, 2013)

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Antennae of sorts


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Receiver power on the bottom, aerial connection on the top.

Here's another style:


----------

